# Fiber-optic TV/Cable/Phone



## blhowes

I'm going to be switching TV/cable/phone services soon, and am checking into different companies. Verizon offers a fiber-optic connection for around $15 more than another company I'm checking into. Anybody have fiber-optic? Do you notice any difference between that and regular cable?


----------



## Seb

I don't have it but I know about it.

You should notice a difference in clarity on your TV, How significant it will be is an unknown.

The FIOS system has much, MUCH more bandwidth than almost all cable systems in the country. That means they don't have to compress the image as much to send it down the pipe to you. Fast action (movies and sports especially) should be much clearer.

FIOS is also better situated for long term growth. 

My understanding, from a Verizon middle management friend, is - If you were to get ALL the television channels, ALL the phone lines, and the top speed internet service, you would only be using about 5 percent of the bandwidth available to your home through FIOS.


----------



## Gryphonette

I would SO love to have FIOS, but due to some sweetheart agreement between Fort Worth and Charter, Verizon cannot offer it here. 

Bummer.


----------



## Seb

Gryphonette said:


> I would SO love to have FIOS, but due to some sweetheart agreement between Fort Worth and Charter, Verizon cannot offer it here.
> 
> Bummer.



We were set up to get it at my house. But the saleslady dropped a surprise on me at the last moment so we didn't get it.

We wanted FIOS for the TV only. We already had Verizon DSL (over copper) for $15.00 a month. Turns out, if you get their TV on FIOS then you MUST upgrade your existing DSL to their $35.00 a month FIOS Internet also. 

It was going to cost us significantly more than what we were currently paying for services we already had, and were satisfied with.


----------



## blhowes

Seb said:


> I don't have it but I know about it.
> 
> You should notice a difference in clarity on your TV, How significant it will be is an unknown.
> 
> The FIOS system has much, MUCH more bandwidth than almost all cable systems in the country. That means they don't have to compress the image as much to send it down the pipe to you. Fast action (movies and sports especially) should be much clearer.
> 
> FIOS is also better situated for long term growth.
> 
> My understanding, from a Verizon middle management friend, is - If you were to get ALL the television channels, ALL the phone lines, and the top speed internet service, you would only be using about 5 percent of the bandwidth available to your home through FIOS.


Thanks for the info. I would have responded sooner, but I'm at home now and I kept losing the internet connection -- one of the reasons we're switching services.

I'm leaning towards Verizon. 

I'd imagine they'd have to recable the house for us with special cables. A bummer, since we just finished redoing the family room and I routed the cable through the wall to a cable connector box. 

I started looking at the fine print at the other service, when you figure in monthly charges for equipment, they're almost the same price, +/- a few dollars. Not sure how much more the fiber will cost with their monthly equipment costs, but will check.


----------



## Seb

blhowes said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have it but I know about it.
> 
> You should notice a difference in clarity on your TV, How significant it will be is an unknown.
> 
> The FIOS system has much, MUCH more bandwidth than almost all cable systems in the country. That means they don't have to compress the image as much to send it down the pipe to you. Fast action (movies and sports especially) should be much clearer.
> 
> FIOS is also better situated for long term growth.
> 
> My understanding, from a Verizon middle management friend, is - If you were to get ALL the television channels, ALL the phone lines, and the top speed internet service, you would only be using about 5 percent of the bandwidth available to your home through FIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I would have responded sooner, but I'm at home now and I kept losing the internet connection -- one of the reasons we're switching services.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Verizon.
> 
> I'd imagine they'd have to recable the house for us with special cables. A bummer, since we just finished redoing the family room and I routed the cable through the wall to a cable connector box.
> 
> I started looking at the fine print at the other service, when you figure in monthly charges for equipment, they're almost the same price, +/- a few dollars. Not sure how much more the fiber will cost with their monthly equipment costs, but will check.
Click to expand...


No. My understanding is they DON'T have to re-cable your house. They run fiber to the house (underground) then it goes through a media converter to get it to copper. They use your existing cable to get it from the media converter to the TV. I'm pretty sure the internet connection is wireless. 

They WILL need to put some equipment near an electrical outlet.

One other thing to keep in mind - With regular cable TV, you can go straight to the TV without a converter. With FIOS you need to rent a set-top-box for each TV.

Also... the installations I've seen and heard of around here take about 8 - 12 hours to do. So set aside a LOT of time (and patience) for them.


----------



## blhowes

Seb said:


> No. My understanding is they DON'T have to re-cable your house. They run fiber to the house (underground) then it goes through a media converter to get it to copper. They use your existing cable to get it from the media converter to the TV. I'm pretty sure the internet connection is wireless.


That's good to hear. It does come with a free wireless router, which is a plus. They also offer a $100 Circuit City gift card if you sign up this month (they don't make it easy to say no)



Seb said:


> They WILL need to put some equipment near an electrical outlet.
> 
> One other thing to keep in mind - With regular cable TV, you can go straight to the TV without a converter. With FIOS you need to rent a set-top-box for each TV.


Yeah, that's what their customer service told me. The price per box brings the monthly charges to around $20 more than the other company's service, which (being the el-cheapo that I am) weighs pretty heavily into the decision process.

I think dependability at a good price is basically what I'm looking for. As I mentioned, the internet service I have now drops real often and certain TV stations break up while you're watching. Very irritating.


----------



## blhowes

Oh yeah, and just out of curiosity, what providers to you folks use? I'm comparing COMCAST and Verizon, but would be interested in checking out others if they're in my area.


----------



## Seb

Verizon for DSL and Phone

Brighthouse Cable for TV. Formerly we had Dish Network.


----------



## Thomas2007

We have Insight Broadband for internet and basic cable television using Vonage for phone. But I'm happy with their cable broadband, we have their 20 mbit service and everytime I test it I get 25 mbit bandwidth registering. I looked at the Verizon FIOS but they said 5 mbit was what they were offering, which is five times less than what I am currently getting.


----------



## blhowes

> *Seb*
> Brighthouse Cable for TV. Formerly we had Dish Network.
> 
> *Tom*
> We have Insight Broadband for internet and basic cable television using Vonage for phone.


I checked, Brighthouse and Insight aren't offered in my area.

Tom, How do you like Vonage? Is there any noticeable difference between regular phone service and Vonage?


----------



## Herald

I have Fios and it is fantastic. I can see the FTP upload speed increase over Comcast. If you can afford it, get it.


----------



## blhowes

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I have Fios and it is fantastic. I can see the FTP upload speed increase over Comcast. *If you can afford it*, get it.


That's a biggy for me. I'm trying to cut back on expenses, I can afford it, but does the extra cost justify the speed (rhetorical question)?


----------



## danmpem

blhowes said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Fios and it is fantastic. I can see the FTP upload speed increase over Comcast. *If you can afford it*, get it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a biggy for me. I'm trying to cut back on expenses, I can afford it, but does the extra cost justify the speed (rhetorical question)?
Click to expand...


Do you have any data on what the new speeds would be in contrast to the old?


----------



## blhowes

danmpem said:


> Do you have any data on what the new speeds would be in contrast to the old?


Good question. All I've looked at so far is the promotional info, which basically says its faster. For me, that's not too big of a selling point - when the connection to the internet is not interrupted, the speed is fine. I suppose if I did make the move and it was much faster, my reaction would probably be the same as when I finally got rid of dial up and got cable - "How did I live with such a slow connection?"


----------

